# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  BVN Real, VR production studio, Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

BVN Architecture

bvnreal.com

facebook.com/BVNREALVR

vimeo.com/user94029461

instagram.com/bvnreal

----------


## Airicist

BVN REAL Demo Day
April 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Fifth Estate - an online newspaper for green buildings and sustainable development"
Virtual reality offers cost-effective vision for better building design
Australian architecture firm BVN has officially launched an independent virtual reality (VR) production studio to create immersive simulations for potential building designs.

by Georgia Roach
November 12, 2019

----------

